# Pouter question



## notoriousqueenpigeon (Apr 15, 2011)

Do pouters begin pouting as babies or do they develop and fledge first and than begin pouting after "puberty"? I can not find this info anywhere. A pouter cropper resource would be appreciated please. Than Cooo!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

If I am not mistaken the "pouting" is courtship, SO it must start with a mature Bird.


----------



## notoriousqueenpigeon (Apr 15, 2011)

Awww. Pretty cute. I have a rescue mutt, he has been inflating his globe and is at that age. Still yb, but so large, feather foot and looks pomeranian. Just want the best for him, he has come from almost killing every bird in the loft where he was to the beauty he is now. Guess its time to limit the food. Dont want sag crop! Than Coooo.


----------

